# Fisher Model 1000 Tailgate Spreader Install



## SnowOps (Oct 1, 2013)

Does anyone have instructions , or has done an install on the Fisher 1000 tailgate spreader? Shops here are charging 395 for install, and I think it might me as simple as running the control wires into the cab to the controller, and power to the battery?
Can anyone give me some specifics? Id love to save the $400 if I can.
thanks


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

SnowOps;1666944 said:


> Does anyone have instructions , or has done an install on the Fisher 1000 tailgate spreader? Shops here are charging 395 for install, and I think it might me as simple as running the control wires into the cab to the controller, and power to the battery?
> Can anyone give me some specifics? Id love to save the $400 if I can.
> thanks


Very easy to do.
I use to do my Western 1000 in about 20 minuets total time. Can't believe they want that much for such a easy job. Buy some tie wraps so you can get the harness leading to the back up along the frame under the truck.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnowOps;1666944 said:


> Does anyone have instructions , or has done an install on the Fisher 1000 tailgate spreader? Shops here are charging 395 for install, and I think it might me as simple as running the control wires into the cab to the controller, and power to the battery?
> Can anyone give me some specifics? Id love to save the $400 if I can.
> thanks


 I'd email/contact Fisher and ask for the manual to be emailed to you, the "other guys" have their manual's available on their websites.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

http://library.fisherplows.com/publications.asp?cat=205


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kimber750;1666977 said:


> http://library.fisherplows.com/publications.asp?cat=205


Wow Kimber, you're quite the resource today…….I would was trying to make him work for it.


----------



## SnowOps (Oct 1, 2013)

HAHA Well I appreciate you not making me work for it, thanks for the link, I should be able to find it there


----------



## SnowOps (Oct 1, 2013)

Just looked at the Docs, should be fairly simple, do the assembly, run 2 wires along the truck frame to the controller in the cab, run 2 wires to the battery. Hell, I installed a complete new audio system in my truck, with nav, and a backup cam (into the tailgate) ...this should be easy by comparison.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

BUFF;1666982 said:


> Wow Kimber, you're quite the resource today…….I would was trying to make him work for it.


LOL, I have their page saved in favorites.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

SnowOps;1667019 said:


> Just looked at the Docs, should be fairly simple, do the assembly, run 2 wires along the truck frame to the controller in the cab, run 2 wires to the battery. Hell, I installed a complete new audio system in my truck, with nav, and a backup cam (into the tailgate) ...this should be easy by comparison.


Make sure to run a fuse between the controller and battery + Thumbs Up


----------

